# Green River Recommendations



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

I am guessing you are talking labyrinth/ Stillwater canyon. Tag-a-long does a great job and does jet backs to Moab from the confluence. You will need a permit to go in to canyon lands but they are easy to get.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Ya, which part of the green you are looking to float?

A&B (Below the dam)
Gates of Lodore
Desolation/Grey canyon
Labyrinth/Stillwater (flat)

All of those sections require a permit of some sort. A&B you want camping reservations, Lodore is a pita to get, Deso is a bit easier, Stillwater is a walk-in permit. If you are running commercially, then you don't need to worry about permits.

All major outfitters will provide a shuttle and a fun experience.


----------



## micronam (Apr 20, 2015)

*Green permits - Deso and Lodore*

I have an April Desolation Canyon and a September (Labor Day weekend) Lodore. Let's talk if you're interested in some Green River permitted action! Looking for folks with boats, a know-how of how to get them down a river, and good attitudes.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

micronam said:


> I have an April Desolation Canyon and a September (Labor Day weekend) Lodore. Let's talk if you're interested in some Green River permitted action! Looking for folks with boats, a know-how of how to get them down a river, and good attitudes.


Lodore during Labor Day weekend is still considered a high season permit. You can only go on 1 high season per year and it's split between Yampa and Lodore. High season is between Memorial and Labor days. Just FYI 

April Deso and Sept Lodore are easy waters, just point your boat down and enjoy the ride


----------



## micronam (Apr 20, 2015)

...which is why I just bailed off of my scheduled Yampa trip. Sad, but it's worth the Labor Day launch and spared vacation time


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

micronam said:


> ...which is why I just bailed off of my scheduled Yampa trip. Sad, but it's worth the Labor Day launch and spared vacation time


Jeez, I want some of your permit mojo.


----------



## micronam (Apr 20, 2015)

Strategy! I got Deso the day the permit lottery opened (for the last weeekend before high use started), got Lodore in the follow up at 8am sharp, and got invites on Yampa and the Grand cause I don't shut up about boating!!! I'm a lucky and very strategic boater! Just love being on the water!!! 

That being said, my usual crew is doing Yampa, so they can't join Lodore - hence looking for boaters to share it with. Love that place.


----------

